# Had HCG trigger, still haven't ovulated..Updated. Scan confirmed I did



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

I had my HCG trigger shot on Sunday night (10,000 IU HCG) , and I still haven't ovulated.

What on earth is going on?

My FS did my IUI yesterday regardless but I have to go back again today to check and see if I have or if I am about to and do another IUI.

:cry: I am so upset, I don't know what happens next. Is it possible I won't ovulate. I have 6 follicles that were between 16mm- 18mm.

FX for good news this morning, but I still haven't really got any EWCM and I haven't had any ovulation pains.


----------



## Millnsy

Hi Debs

How do you know you haven't ovulated? When I have the shot I get a blood test 7 days later which establishes whether or not I have ovulated. I don't use OPKs as I have read on here that they don't work when you have had shots and are on medication. The follicles sound like the perfect size from my experience so fingers crossed... 

I know the shots didn't work for me on 50 mg Clomid but they have made me ovulate on 100 mg clomid.

Best of luck, IUI is next for us so I may be asking your advice!

Millnsy xx


----------



## CareBear

I don't understand how you know you didn't ovulate, the shot makes you ovulate no question - thats what I was told anyway


----------



## vineyard

My FS said that I for sure ovulated after HCG trigger despite not getting a positive OPK. I figured I should for sure get a positive but they said that frequently people don't get a positive OPK. Still seems wierd to me.....

Congrats on all those awesome follies!

Good luck!


----------



## HAYS

No idea hun im afraid?????im sorry xxx

Good luck for better news in morning
xxxx


----------



## Vici

How do you know you've not ovulated? My fertility nurse said that 99.9% of people OV within 48hours after they're shot! I never got OV pains and only occasionally got any CM!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Just a little update. 

I went back for my follow up IUI and this time he did a vaginal ultra sound first and it clearly showed that 4 out of the 6 follicles had ovulated so it must have happed sometime Tuesday afternoon/evening instead of the morning like we were expecting.

Either way very happy that I did ovulate, I have regain belief in the HCG trigger.

Millnsy, please feel free to contact me any time and ask away. I am more than happy to let you know what I have learnt along the way.
I update the first page of my journal all the time, so it keeps all the IUI stuff in one easy place so you can read what I did.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so glad to hear that you did ovulate! I went today for my trigger shot. My follicles on my left weren't that big, just 9mm, 8mm, and 7mm. The right are 25.4mm, 24.5mm, and 23.4mm. You give me hope! :hug: and good luck!


----------



## vineyard

jonnanne3 said:


> I am so glad to hear that you did ovulate! I went today for my trigger shot. My follicles on my left weren't that big, just 9mm, 8mm, and 7mm. The right are 25.4mm, 24.5mm, and 23.4mm. You give me hope! :hug: and good luck!


You have 3 good sized follies! That's awesome!!!!


----------



## maz

Glad you ovulated hun. I think it's quite easy for them to see if ovulation has occurred with a vaginal scan, as the fluid in the follicles spills into the abdominal cavity when ovulation occurs, and this is how they can tell without doing bloods...

Fingers crossed you get your :bfp:


----------



## HAYS

Woop Woop on ovulating hun, very happy for u
xxxxx


----------

